
How Much Code Should My Developers Be Responsible For? - douche
http://www.daedtech.com/much-code-developers-responsible/
======
mattbgates
My former boss, as much as I did not care for him, taught me an extremely
valuable lesson: before you even begin writing code, write out the functions
of your code, what it should do, and how it should work. I have stuck to this
method every time and it has saved me a lot of time.

Had he taught this to all his former employees, I may not have had a job.
However, I was hired to fix bugs in his software. While I certainly improved
the program myself and fixed many bugs, there was just years of code on top of
code on top of code, and while it worked, there were bugs. It was like
patching up one thing caused another bug in the code.

Reminds me of that saying... 99 little bugs in the code, 99 little bugs in the
code, take it down, patch it around, 117 bugs in the code.

I think developers are largely responsible for their own code, but everyone
has their own coding style, and if the boss is just hiring random coders and
not giving them a method for how to write their code, they are likely to do
their own thing.

From adding a comment section at the top of the project and each page,
explaining everything.... it definitely helps. But if one just throws a bunch
of programmers in there over the years... there are bound to be mistakes and
plenty of bugs .. resulting in profit loss. Keep code well documented and
understandable so that when bugs are found, they can be quickly fixed.

